# Poison Ivy or Virginia Creeper



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Growing from a neighbors back yard....


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

HookN,

Positively 100% NOT poison ivy...............mostly likely VC

Pull that weedy vine

CB


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Not poison ivy.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

That's what I need to know. I'm allergic to that vile weed.


----------



## saltyfeet (Mar 19, 2009)

before you grab that vine may i suggest you try googleing "poison oak" it has the same effect on many people as poison ivy and thats what it looks like from the pic.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Leaves of 3 let it be...in other words you don't have poison ivy.

Pics of the bad stuff...
http://www.poison-ivy.org/html/summer1.htm


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Poison Oak looks more "maple leaf" like. I have the same stuff in my back yard and pull it barehanded no problem. Definitely Virginia Creeper.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thats not poison ivy or oak. Looks like you got a creeper.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

hook'n'em: ask your doctor to give you the series of 3 shots for your poison ivy. One shot a week for 3 weeks: no more problems for a year, maybe more. Not many docs stock it, you'll probably have to make them order it.


----------



## A6TEXAN (Apr 2, 2010)

*MITTEN SHAPE*

EASY TO REMEMBER- POISIN IVY LEAVES ARE SHAPED LIKE A MITTEN.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

redexpress said:


> hook'n'em: ask your doctor to give you the series of 3 shots for your poison ivy. One shot a week for 3 weeks: no more problems for a year, maybe more. Not many docs stock it, you'll probably have to make them order it.


That is good advice, I have not heard of these shots, you can bet I am gonna ask---I have a couple of lots in Livingston that are ate up with oak and ivy. rs


----------

